# 14" rollers



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I couldn't find the thread for my follow up but,Well guys the 14's seem to be a hit! 

I've had the guys use them on 3 different projects so far.1 interior all the same off white.1 condo,2 colors both jobs occupied and back rolling on 1 exterior.
I was more concerned with using them in occupied homes but that doesn't seem to be an issue. Exterior it tends to skip a bit(uneven texture) but just need to get used to it.I forgot about pool decks too.

Haven't done an exact time crunch and honestly I never will,just not my thing. But production on the interior walls seemed to be up about 10 - 15 %. I'm lovin it! 
Guys are actually starting to not bitch and are using them without me having to say make sure you use a 14.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

That's great aaron. Here is the thread you were looking for
http://www.painttalk.com/f2/folly-18-a-11593/index2/


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry,I didn't look to hard.First time sick in over 8 years! and i'm feelin a little lazy.Chest is killin me.headin for the couch with PT & TV that sounds like a pretty awesome day anyway.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Sorry,I didn't look to hard.First time sick in over 8 years! and i'm feelin a little lazy.Chest is killin me.headin for the couch with PT & TV that sounds like a pretty awesome day anyway.


No worries. 

Hope you get to feeling better, I know that Florida winter can be taxing. :jester: 
At least work still gets done if you are on the job or not, securing the work is a different story though.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I'll bet he's at work tomorrow anyway.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Absolutely I will! I don't have time to be sick,only on Sundays. I have 2 big roof washes this week too.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Thats great aaron. The 14's become 2nd natural like the nines. More you use them.. you hardly remember you are using a 14" cover.


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

in Australia 9 inch rollers are unheard of we mainly use 270mm(12inch) or 14 inch.We also find the older the painter the smaller the roller will get .When i was sixteen i used 18 inch 3/4 rollers all day long for ceilings and walls i only started spraying 6 yrs ago so i have developed good back and shoulder muscles by the age of 30 haha.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Aaron, did you order your rollers on-line, and if so where? I trust your endorsement and am going to give it a go myself. Only thing though is I've never ordered painting supplies over the internet......


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Aaron, did you order your rollers on-line, and if so where? I trust your endorsement and am going to give it a go myself. Only thing though is I've never ordered painting supplies over the internet......





aaron61 said:


> OK..I'm getting reading to put my credit card number in to order about $500 worth of 14" roller stuff from Painters Toys. Is this a good place to order from?


This what he said in the folly thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I also use Integrity Supply http://www.integritysupply.com/
It's really cool because all the plastic wraps on the naps say "Integrity" so I tell the guys we have our own line!
They've got some great prices on sundries.

If you contact them ask for Jeff Milo.Tell him Aaron from Integrity Finishes sent you.


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

14 inch is what we use daily, we find the bigger the roller the slower and more strenuos you get.Best allround in between size, you will find you will move alot quicker also without getting tired.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> I couldn't find the thread for my follow up but,Well guys the 14's seem to be a hit!
> 
> I've had the guys use them on 3 different projects so far.1 interior all the same off white.1 condo,2 colors both jobs occupied and back rolling on 1 exterior.
> I was more concerned with using them in occupied homes but that doesn't seem to be an issue. Exterior it tends to skip a bit(uneven texture) but just need to get used to it.I forgot about pool decks too.
> ...


I used the 14" on a ceiling and it was good.Never tried it on a wall because the sleeve selection is minimal.I bought the wooster 14" system including the green bucket which I hate because it's so flimsy and doesn't apply paint evenly..It's also a b***ch to clean unless you have access to a bathtup.I suppose I could find one of those flat style trays they sell for the 18".

The biggest thing is the lack of choice in covers for the 14".

Too bad Purdy doesn't get in the 14" game I like this cage for the colossus.That said,the green wooster cage is the one I use most of the time.

http://www.purdycorp.com/catalog/frames/detail/purdy_cageless_frame


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

JoseyWales said:


> I used the 14" on a ceiling and it was good.Never tried it on a wall because the sleeve selection is minimal.I bought the wooster 14" system including the green bucket which I hate because it's so flimsy and doesn't apply paint evenly..It's also a b***ch to clean unless you have access to a bathtup.I suppose I could find one of those flat style trays they sell for the 18".
> 
> The biggest thing is the lack of choice in covers for the 14".


Superfab and pro doo z and 50/50's. They make more than that in 14 but what else do you need?


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> Superfab and pro doo z and 50/50's. They make more than that in 14 but what else do you need?


 
Very few stores even carry the 14" where I live.There is only one sleeve they offer and only in a 5 and 10 ml.I use a 15 ml on walls.I'll have to look for them online.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

JoseyWales said:


> Very few stores even carry the 14" where I live.There is only one sleeve they offer and only in a 5 and 10 ml.I use a 15 ml on walls.I'll have to look for them online.


Oh right. I know better to leave that out. I order mine too. They are not stocked here either. I order most of my sundries because paint stores seem to have trouble keeping shelves filled. I don't bother taking my chances and running all over town for covers or brushes.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

You can get Valley Pro Products liners for the buckets. About a buck each. Finish painting, pull the liner, snip the corner and squirt the excess back into the can. Bucket stays clean.

And last night an industry insider told me they may start distributing them. (liners)


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Amazon.com is where i got mine . geez it came in like 3 days . love the 14 , the 50/50 and the pro doz .


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

bikerboy said:


> You can get Valley Pro Products liners for the buckets. About a buck each. Finish painting, pull the liner, snip the corner and squirt the excess back into the can. Bucket stays clean.
> 
> And last night an industry insider told me they may start distributing them. (liners)


Just went to their site and ordered the free samples. Thanks Bikerboy.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Lambrecht said:


> Just went to their site and ordered the free samples. Thanks Bikerboy.


Just got my samples today.I still don't like that flimsy bucket though.Maybe I'll hang a metal grid in there.You all use the green wooster 14" cage or do you use that adjustable type that has caps on the end?Mine looks exactly like a regular sized roller cage.

*Wooster *


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

After using the cage you posted a picture of for a day or so, I found the adjustable frames, 12"-18", are better. Less flex, more even pressure.:thumbup:


----------



## Brett MCP (Feb 2, 2011)

JoseyWales said:


> Just got my samples today.I still don't like that flimsy bucket though.Maybe I'll hang a metal grid in there.You all use the green wooster 14" cage or do you use that adjustable type that has caps on the end?Mine looks exactly like a regular sized roller cage.
> 
> *Wooster *


Looks good, I am going to be ordering some too. Why don't they make a larger style roller pan or bucket for these?


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Ive been using a wooster 18" tray, works ok, but Im open to suggestions...


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

kdpaint said:


> Ive been using a wooster 18" tray, works ok, but Im open to suggestions...


 
This?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

JoseyWales said:


> This?


Thats the one I use but only because have not found anything better non bucket style. Need one 18". I think that would be perfect for a 14" frame.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> Thats the one I use but only because have not found anything better non bucket style. Need one 18". I think that would be perfect for a 14" frame.


That slot at the front of the tray looks like a pain to clean...I guess liners are the best bet with this unit...I've never used liners before with the regular sized trays.I just let the paint dry overnight and bam,ready to go in the AM!

Hey Jack,I've actually written Wooster asking them to make a 14" tray like their 9" tray...No response...I'd still like to keep using my tray arm [by simms].


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

JoseyWales said:


> That slot at the front of the pan looks like a pain to clean...I guess liners are the best bet with this unit...I've never used liners before with the regular sized trays.I just let the paint dry overnight and bam,ready to go in the AM!


The whole damn thing is a PITA to clean. Those VVVV groves... no good. Someone needs to do some serious research into ramp design and I would love to be a part of that to provide my input. I want paint to stay on the ramp but without transferring any embossed ramp to the roller cover. This pan transfers those groves to the wall no matter how heavy you load it. This pan is too aggressive to be effective and efficient but I use one all the time. I think I have at least six of them.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> The whole damn thing is a PITA to clean. Those VVVV groves... no good. Someone needs to do some serious research into ramp design and I would love to be a part of that to provide my input. I want paint to stay on the ramp but without transferring any embossed ramp to the roller cover. This pan transfers those groves to the wall no matter how heavy you load it. This pan is too aggressive to be effective and efficient but I use one all the time. I think I have at least six of them.


Yeah that bucket they sell for it is a piece of crap too.They need to make the ramp on that bucket more solid by using thicker plastic.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

JoseyWales said:


> Hey Jack,I've actually written Wooster asking them to make a 14" tray like their 9" tray...No response...I'd still like to keep using my tray arm [by simms].


I sent them a photoshopped design with my input last year.

The Big Ben if I remember correctly is 21 3/4" wide for the 18" rollers. My thoughts are an actual 18" pan for a 14" frame but I want the backside wall an inch higher. I want room on both sides so I can swing into the pan with little effort and attention to accuracy. Basically I want the ability to throw the cover in there and pull it out loaded faster than shown in the video below. 

This short clip shows a HANDy pan with a decent ramp design which retains paint on the ramp pretty good. Im not convinced its the best solution but it is my favorite 9" pan so far. This pan is deeper than the deep-well metal pans and holds a full 1 gallon with ramp room. It has a high back wall.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> I sent them a photoshopped design with my input last year.
> 
> The Big Ben if I remember correctly is 21 3/4" wide for the 18" rollers. My thoughts are an actual 18" pan for a 14" frame but I want the backside wall an inch higher. I want room on both sides so I can swing into the pan with little effort and attention to accuracy. Basically I want the ability to throw the cover in there and pull it out loaded faster than shown in the video below.
> 
> ...


My bad..Did I say 14" pan?..Of course it would have to be a few inches wider than the 14" roller...I think a wider version of those black plastic trays they sell at the paint store would be good enough...I think Simms makes them.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

JoseyWales said:


> My bad..Did I say 14" pan?..Of course it would have to be a few inches wider than the 14" roller...I think a wider version of those green ones they sell at the paint store would be good enough...I think Simms makes them.


I knew what you meant. General term used for the frame size.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

JoseyWales said:


> I used the 14" on a ceiling and it was good.Never tried it on a wall because the sleeve selection is minimal.I bought the wooster 14" system including the green bucket which I hate because it's so flimsy and doesn't apply paint evenly..It's also a b***ch to clean unless you have access to a bathtup.I suppose I could find one of those flat style trays they sell for the 18".
> 
> The biggest thing is the lack of choice in covers for the 14".
> 
> ...


They make 14 inch tub pans which are deep. Both SW and DV sell them here. We always use 72 or 99 inch plastic and line them. At the end of the day pull the plastic out cut a hole in it and put the paint back into the 5 gallon bucket.

The best covers are pro roller covers. You can get the covers for rough surfaces or they also sell the dripless white version from 1/4 to 3/4 for smooth surfaces. There are various frames I have seen. We have had the best luck with the wooster frames posted above. You can just tap them and the roller cover comes off. Most other frames break easier.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

Here are the paint trays we use.

http://www.painters-toys.com/wooster-wide-boy-bucket.html


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We use those as wel,l except the boys have issues with the roller sliding so they like to put a bucket grid in there as well. This allows the roller to actually roll to get paint all the way around quicker!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

CK_68847 said:


> Here are the paint trays we use.
> 
> http://www.painters-toys.com/wooster-wide-boy-bucket.html


 Pretty much the same thing I use with 18s. Ecept the ones I have are red. Not sure who makes them? I like Aarons idea with the grids. Never tried that before.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I use this:



with this:​ 










and two of these snapped together inside:​


lined with these:​ 











The bucket holds lots of paint and you can stick a lid on it. Grids make sure the roller "rolls" and skid. Liner makes cleanup easy. I just leave the grids in all the time and pull the liner, throw it in the trash. When the bucket is empty, it can carry lots of stuff into the jobsite.

Never had a problem with the frame flexing, you really be smacking it around.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Frame flexing is probably over rolling or "dry rolling" Dip that baby and let the paint do the work


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> Never had a problem with the frame flexing, you really be smacking it around.


I passed on the sherlock 14 frames, been using the sherlock wideboy. So... lets try to have an informative conversation on why you use the grids? I cant possibly ever have enough paint on the ramps for loading HEAVY with either traditional pans or the shallow 18" wideboy pan or bucket you use. In fact I load my cover on the upstroke from the load which allows the paint from the spin to collect on the roller as I pull it from the pan to maximize the load.

The grids allow the paint to pass through them.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

In the most basic sense, I do mostly residential repaints and you do mostly N/C. I worry more about creating a mess. That's it in a nutshell.

I like an 18", but the 14 is usable in more re-paint situations than an 18 is.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> In the most basic sense, I do mostly residential repaints and you do mostly N/C. I worry more about creating a mess. That's it in a nutshell.
> 
> I like an 18", but the 14 is usable in more re-paint situations than an 18 is.


Spot on.
Its kind of hard to deep 6 a roller and swing it over carpet.

Maybe if I didn't have floors to worry about, but if I didn't have floors I would spray everything.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> The whole damn thing is a PITA to clean. Those VVVV groves... no good. Someone needs to do some serious research into ramp design and I would love to be a part of that to provide my input. I want paint to stay on the ramp but without transferring any embossed ramp to the roller cover. This pan transfers those groves to the wall no matter how heavy you load it. This pan is too aggressive to be effective and efficient but I use one all the time. I think I have at least six of them.


Jack we found the same thing about the BigBen.......they seem to load up a lot more paint than the wideboy......maybe a combination of the V grooves coupled with the almost horizontal pitch of the grid portion........I think duplicating the linear groove system in the wideboy on the BigBen might help........at any rate I have developed a liner for the BigBen tray as well...........works like a charm :thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Guys have problems with the liners stickin to the rollers as they're tryin to dip??


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Bender said:


> Spot on.
> Its kind of hard to deep 6 a roller and swing it over carpet.
> 
> Maybe if I didn't have floors to worry about, but if I didn't have floors I would spray everything.


 Not swinging over carpet, floor should be dropped anyways silly. :jester:


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Guys have problems with the liners stickin to the rollers as they're tryin to dip??


If you are referring to the liners for the WideBoy buckets.......No, haven't had that problem with sticking.......we have been using them in the field since August 08.........if your guys are not pressing enough air out before stretching the forth corner over the bucket the liner might have too much play in it........try throwing a drop cloth in the bucket to press out all the air before stretching the forth corner over the bucket edge.......or are they covering the bucket after taking a short break from rolling.........the paint will not dry out on the grid portion as long as the grid portion is being refreshed with paint during the rolling process.......hope this helps......we've been using and cleaning the buckets out for over 10 years.......the liner system saves us a minimum of 10 to 15 minutes per day in clean up......:thumbsup:


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

bikerboy said:


> I use this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'd like to try a 14 inch roller and this system. Where can I buy the valley liners online? Can't seem to find them reatail. Do you get them direct from Valley Pro? Thanks for any help.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> I'd like to try a 14 inch roller and this system. Where can I buy the valley liners online? Can't seem to find them reatail. Do you get them direct from Valley Pro? Thanks for any help.


You can go to their website, or maybe pm salmengeri, he manufactures them.

Which reminds me Sal, I have a store on Maryland's Eastern shore who (supposedly) is going to bring them in. (I hope)


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.valleyproproducts.com


----------



## Tea Pot (11 mo ago)

aaron61 said:


> Absolutely I will! I don't have time to be sick,only on Sundays. I have 2 big roof washes this week too.


Working while you are sick is a terrible thing to do.
shows absolute zero intelligence and empathy.
i realize this is old.


----------



## Tea Pot (11 mo ago)

aaron61 said:


> I couldn't find the thread for my follow up but,Well guys the 14's seem to be a hit!
> 
> I've had the guys use them on 3 different projects so far.1 interior all the same off white.1 condo,2 colors both jobs occupied and back rolling on 1 exterior.
> I was more concerned with using them in occupied homes but that doesn't seem to be an issue. Exterior it tends to skip a bit(uneven texture) but just need to get used to it.I forgot about pool decks too.
> ...


The larger roller sizes are indicative of business owners who take speed over quality.
they aren’t helpful to the actual worker.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Tea Pot said:


> The larger roller sizes are indicative of business owners who take speed over quality.
> they aren’t helpful to the actual worker.


Maybe you could elaborate for us. 
Are you implying a larger roller yields a less quality finish than a smaller one? 
What size roller would you use on a 20' x 60' wall or ceiling?
Do you think larger rollers aren't helpful to the actual worker?
Are you a business owner?


----------

